# P220 question from a newbie



## earl616 (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Folks, just registered to the forum and looking forward to talking to you guys. I just traded in some old guns i've had for a while and bought a P220 Carry Elite -- what can i look forward to with this baby?
thanks for any comments.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Congrats on your 220. I think it's the best shooting .45 there is ! Eats anything and runs like a Swiss watch. Get some spare mags from Top gun supply. They have factory mags and Novak mags. The Novaks are cheaper and work great.


----------



## earl616 (Nov 18, 2010)

thanks Hud -- appreciate the heads-up on the mags


----------

